# MEMRI TV



## AF 802 (Dec 10, 2018)

MEMRI TV is an organization that translates Middle Eastern TV into English on the subtitles, in effect producing very meme-worthy results. Post your favorite MEMRI TV memes here.



Spoiler


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 10, 2018)

Spoiler: Islamic content





 




 


View attachment 611552


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Judge Holden (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Mender Bug (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Judge Holden (Dec 10, 2018)

Let us have a moment of silence for the blessed Martyr of Islam, Farfour...


----------



## Spelling Bee (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Sperglord Dante (Dec 10, 2018)

What's in a title?


----------



## Slap47 (Dec 10, 2018)

Muslims are insane but



> The institute was co-founded in 1998 by Yigal Carmon, a former Israeli military intelligence officer and Meyrav Wurmser, an Israeli-bornAmerican political scientist.



but I really doubt the authenticity of the translations.


----------



## Iceland Heavy (Dec 10, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> Muslims are insane but
> 
> 
> 
> but I really doubt the authenticity of the translations.


From what I've heard it's not so much that the translations are fake (except for obvious meme edits) but it's the channel purposely cherrypicking the most ridiculous segments (which honestly isn't that hard to do), it's like an Israeli-sponsored Community Watch thread.


----------



## Cyber Bullying (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## d12 (Dec 10, 2018)

By Allah, you people are dogs! I will go on as usual.


----------



## Judge Holden (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## AF 802 (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 10, 2018)

It's really hard taking these guys seriously when you realize that they look like jars of jam.


----------



## Zaragoza (Dec 10, 2018)

d12 said:


> By Allah, you people are dogs! I will go on as usual.


----------



## Fougaro (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Dec 10, 2018)

MEMRI TV? More like MEMERI TV!


----------



## Wraith (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Wraith (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Dec 29, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## Xenu Warrior Princess (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Dec 29, 2018)

Memri can be soooo good.





Memri memes can be good as well.


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (Dec 31, 2021)

Sorry for necroing a 3 year old thread.  I just had to add these two gems.


----------

